# SI M25 and TM65 MK2 review



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I've bought these from Nick at Stereo Integrity a while back and I finally got a chance to get them installed. They have been installed for about a week so far and I wanted to give my initial impressions.

I have them installed in a 2006 Ford Fusion. The M25 tweeters are installed in the factory sail panel locations and the TM65 MK2's are installed in the factory lower door area with HDPE adapters I made myself. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the install but it's all in factory locations and stealth like I was wanting. I have a Pioneer AVH-X2800BS controlling everything running in network mode. A Soundstream PN4.1000d powers the mids and tweeters then a Precision Power P1000.1 powering an Infinity 120.9w in a sealed enclosure. The HPF on the mids is set to 63hz and the LPF is set to 3200hz. The tweeters are high passed at 3200hz as well. All crossovers are 24db/octave. 

Let me first of all say I have been in and out of car audio for a number of years but I am far from an audiophile but I just enjoy music. This is my first time ever having an active front stage though. My previous front stage was Pioneer TS-D1720C components using the passive crossovers running of two channels of my Soundstream amp. The M25 tweeters are definitely larger and made extremely well. I like the plain black look and have plenty long attached speaker leads. The TM65's are a beautiful set of speakers with heavy duty spring loaded terminals. The slim depth makes them easy to install and I really like the look of the S surround. Once again no logo just a attractive black cone. 

I have listened a number of tracks so far and have been blown away with how they sound together and blend with my sub. The tweeter is very smooth and easy to listen to. I have been able to listen to them for a long time without ear fatigue like used to get with the Pioneers. I haven't noticed any hints of distortion with them unless it is in the music itself. I'm really impressed how natural they sound(don't know a better way to describe them) at reproducing any type of music I have thrown at them.

The TM65MK2's are just as impressive or more impressive than the tweeters. These things can play really low and still stay controlled. I didn't want to try playing them lower than 63hz but I know people do with no problem. The midrange is just as outstanding as the midbass. Even playing up to 3200hz I haven't heard any distress from them. They can play plenty loud like the tweeters and blend with my sub effortlessly. 

I haven't done much equalization with them yet either because my head unit is very limited but I do plan to add a dsp soon. But even still I think the imaging and sound stage is very good. Definitely better than any setup I have had. I couldn't be happier with these speakers and I think Nick has made a tremendous product at a very reasonable price. I tend to find myself smiling while driving at times listening to some of my favorite music almost like it's the first time because it sounds so much better.

I know this isn't a detailed review like some people have given but it's my first time doing one. If anyone has questions I will try to answer them as best I can.

Thanks again to Nick for making such a great product that doesn't break the bank but sure sounds like it does!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I'm happy that you're re-discovering what good music reproduction sounds like with the help of the TM65 mkII and M25 combination. You chose a solid crossover point of 3,200 Hz between the two drivers.  

Try lowering the HP crossover point on the TM65 mkII's to 40 Hz and see how you like it.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm happy that you're re-discovering what good music reproduction sounds like with the help of the TM65 mkII and M25 combination. You chose a solid crossover point of 3,200 Hz between the two drivers.
> 
> Try lowering the HP crossover point on the TM65 mkII's to 40 Hz and see how you like it.


I thought I read someone using around 3200 before so I gave that a go. I did move it around some but I liked the sound the best there. I will try the lower crossover frequency like you said but I think my Pioneer can only go down to 50hz. I really need to get me a stand alone dsp soon.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for the review.Very helpful!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very well written review. And I'm not surprised at all with your thoughts. I have had some time to play with this same setup in near field monitors that I built to get some hours on the drivers before installing them in an upcoming competition build. I don't know of any drivers for even twice the price that can compete with the TM65 MKII or the TM25.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I concur. I have the same setup in my truck with the BM MK IVs and just love it. I spent less on all the speakers than just the door speakers in the Vette. lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

DAMN You ALLL,,, I wanna try them now really bad,....


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Want.Mine.Now!

Scotty, beam me my TM65 Mk2s!!!!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Dan750iL said:


> Want.Mine.Now!
> 
> Scotty, beam me my TM65 Mk2s!!!!!!


Wish granted sir Dan.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

soundstreamer said:


> I thought I read someone using around 3200 before so I gave that a go. I did move it around some but I liked the sound the best there. I will try the lower crossover frequency like you said but I think my Pioneer can only go down to 50hz. I really need to get me a stand alone dsp soon.


This will give you unlimited tune if you could get a better or stand alone dsp... You will love the flexibility of a DSP and what you could do with it.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Wish granted sir Dan.




LoL Damn Nick lots of attention coming your way... I wonder why??? :surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised::laugh:


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Electrodynamic said:


> Wish granted sir Dan.


LOL I hope to install them and give my first listen some time this week.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Give them some time to brake in... I did my brake in was fast and simple... 220 w rms to each mid @ 60hz slope down to 2300khz.. and made them sing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As more as I okay with them, the more power they could take. And trust me when I say this... I like these little guys!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

